# Emigrating & how to claim money back



## aaa1 (13 May 2007)

A friend of mine is emigrating to Australia and is hoping to leave at the end of the summer. He plans to apply for his tax back at the end of '07 but he was wondering about PRSI? I know the easy thing would be to ring Revenue (which I intend to do tomorrow) but I'm wondering if anyone has any experience of this and if they were actually able to get any money back? He has no intention of coming back so I'm wondering if he has to wait a few years before applying - just to prove that he's gone for good.  
Any advice appreciated


----------



## HighFlier (14 May 2007)

If you write to the revenue and tell them you are going to be a long term emigrant they will refund your tax . There is no need to wait until year end if you have the appropriate P45 from your employer.

I dont think you can get a refund of PRSI though.


----------



## dublinli (16 May 2007)

i am not sure if you can get a refund if you are leaving at the end of 2007. as far as i know you can only get a refund for the periods that you are not working in the country, within the tax year.
also prsi is to do with social welfare, revenue only collects it and passes it onto welfare, and i don't think there are any refunds on it


----------



## Megan (16 May 2007)

dublinli said:


> i am not sure if you can get a refund if you are leaving at the end of 2007. as far as i know you can only get a refund for the periods that you are not working in the country, within the tax year.
> also prsi is to do with social welfare, revenue only collects it and passes it onto welfare, and i don't think there are any refunds on it



OP said he is leaving at the end of the summer. So wouldnt he be able to allow 12 months credits against 9 months salary. I think he would be due a tax rebate but I dont think there is any rebate on PRSI.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 May 2007)

1) Once OP has address abroad and P45 can submit to  Revenue for PAYE refund ok. Must be certain that will not be employed in Ireland for remainder of year.

2) PRSI is not refundable just because one emigrates. Revenue only act as agent for Dept of Social & Family Affairs in collecting it. The PRSI may, in future, help the OP to qualify for some Irish pension though.


----------

